# "Hidden" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 25, 2016)

Landslide! Kindly join us in putting our hands together to congratulate our winner for the second consecutive month. All hail *ned* for his excellent entry, *Archaeopteryx*.

In addition to receiving this month's Laureate, ned's free FoWF subscription will continue for another month, and he will be responsible for selecting next month's delicious torture a.k.a. our prompt.





Super kudos! Way to go, me dear! Your superb effort has afforded you two in a row, and I'm sincerely hoping for a hat trick. The only member to achieve the prestige of garnering three consecutive wins is Firemajic (September, October, and November, 2014). I'd love to see you join her in that accomplishment, so please be a mate and allow me the privilege of declaring "and now there are two" next month. That said, choose wisely, and please go for it!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 25, 2016)

Congrats, Ned!


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 25, 2016)

:victorious::victorious:   Your poetic prowess is no longer HIDDEN.... Congratulations ned, Poet Extraordinaire ....


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice, I helped! lol


----------



## rcallaci (Aug 25, 2016)

congrats ned---way to go!


----------



## Phil Istine (Aug 25, 2016)

Good stuff Ned.  Well done.


----------



## aj47 (Aug 26, 2016)

Well penned!


----------



## PiP (Aug 26, 2016)

Congratulations, Ned. A worthy winner!


----------



## escorial (Aug 26, 2016)

well done


----------



## ned (Aug 26, 2016)

hello - thank you everybody for your kind words.

this is a real surprise - my money was on Nellie's excellent poem Endure.

and thank you to our host CD - for doing all the hard work for us luvvies -

cheers.........Ned








*Archaeopteryx*


----------



## Nellie (Aug 29, 2016)

ned said:


> hello - thank you everybody for your kind words.
> 
> this is a real surprise - my money was on Nellie's excellent poem Endure.



Thanks, Ned. Congrats on winning!


----------

